# RE-Stuffing/Covering a Couch



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Does anyone have any good tips for re-stuffing and recovering couches? I've got two to try for, they need new padding and new cushion covers. We can't afford to buy new couches, so we are hoping that redoing the old ones won't cost very much.

I have a sewing machine and am proficient at using it, if that helps with the tip-giving process. 

Also, the arms on one are made of wicker, is there any way to rip those off and make some out of real wood? The wicker ones are not only ugly, but they are also not staying on very well anyway--we've had to put in new screws a couple of times...(I'm going to put wheels on it when I'm fixing it so that the arms don't start coming off again.) I don't know anything about wood-working.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Have you checked out second hand stores (salvation army/goodwill)? You can find some nice furniture there (cheap) which may only need cleaning up. I bought a coffee table there about 4 years ago and refinished it.....very nice.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, I've tried that, but not only are they expensive (for our current budget ) but they are also not any better than what we already have...

I don't know...I may just have to deal with the broken down padding, holey upholstery, and ugly-unmatching-ness...

I suppose, this really shouldn't be anywhere near the top of my priority list right now anyway...too much other crap to attend to first.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

How about yard sales?

My goofy bro had a large sale in which he had his girlfriend's mother's stuff. He had a gas stove and recliner (both of which I could have used). They didn't sell either and were donated to a thrift store......they were slightly used.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I agree with Katonca-yardsales often have bargain furnature (I stop at several every weekend looking for tools and often see useable couches for $40)
Another place to search is Craigslist.com a free sales place, you might even place a "wanted" ad there-or a "barter" for housework for a good couch.
On the other hand, it is almost always cheaper to buy a new couch then to restuff and recover an old one. If the old couch has great antique value or great sentimental value and you have lots of cash it might be worth it, but not for the couch you describe that requires major modifications.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

If you use batting to get more cushioning that could maybe solve the restuffing part. You could look for a sale on couch covers, that is the way my daughter recovered hers. She liked it because she could take the covers off and wash them whenever the kids messed them up. Also if the couch sags to much you could put a piece of plywood under the cushions that would give it a little more firmness. I realize these suggestions are not as good as buying use good furniture but these suggestions could possibly hold you over until you could afford to do otherwise.

As far as the arms go...you probably need someone close by who knows a little about carpentry to determine if new arms could be put on it.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

grandma77 said:


> If you use batting to get more cushioning that could maybe solve the restuffing part. You could look for a sale on couch covers, that is the way my daughter recovered hers. She liked it because she could take the covers off and wash them whenever the kids messed them up. Also if the couch sags to much you could put a piece of plywood under the cushions that would give it a little more firmness. I realize these suggestions are not as good as buying use good furniture but these suggestions could possibly hold you over until you could afford to do otherwise.
> 
> As far as the arms go...you probably need someone close by who knows a little about carpentry to determine if new arms could be put on it.


I never thought of using batting--I guess I was just thinking of finding some foam somewhere like what's already in it.

I also had planned to make my own couch covers (provided I could find a pattern--whenever I create my own patterns there is always something just a bit off when I get done...) where do you buy them? I've never seen them in a store anywhere--but then again, I guess I've never been looking before...

The plywood idea is an excellent one!!  However, both of my couches are "hide-a-beds", will that warp the frame?? I don't think it should, but you never know--those frames aren't the sturdiest...we have broken one of them already, just from sleeping on it!!  Well, maybe we weren't _just_ sleeping...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Farmgirl22 said:


> ...............................................I don't know...I may just have to deal with the broken down padding, holey upholstery, and ugly-unmatching-ness...
> .............................................


Furniture with character and history, matching or not and already paid for is my favorite. It may look ratty, holey, a bit soiled, but it's mine, all mine. You can sit on stand in my home.............makes no difference to me or the pups.:up:


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Out of curiosity I just checked Craigslist.org (that is .org not .com as I indicated earlier) for the Seattle area (nearest to me)
They listed 14 new listings for free couches with pictures (posted yesterday or this morning.) I looked at several of the photo's and they all looked very useable and none would be out of place in a nice home. I again suggest you look for an inexpensive replacement if the couch requires and significant repair. Good upholstery material costs a LOT ($15 a yard and up) and you will need many yards.-Just a thought-DIY network website is likely to have plans for slipcovers and estimates for yardage.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Farmgirl22 said:


> I never thought of using batting--I guess I was just thinking of finding some foam somewhere like what's already in it.
> 
> I also had planned to make my own couch covers (provided I could find a pattern--whenever I create my own patterns there is always something just a bit off when I get done...) where do you buy them? I've never seen them in a store anywhere--but then again, I guess I've never been looking before...
> 
> The plywood idea is an excellent one!!  However, both of my couches are "hide-a-beds", will that warp the frame?? I don't think it should, but you never know--those frames aren't the sturdiest...we have broken one of them already, just from sleeping on it!!  Well, maybe we weren't _just_ sleeping...


The plywood should be fine...if you are just sitting on the couch!

You should be able to find patterns at a fabric shop...also ask around your town and see if there is a fabric shop that specializes in couch material. Sometimes you can find great sales. And batting can be pretty inexpensive.

I don't know where you live but you might try the Craiglist.org and see if anything is listed in your area. But from what I have seen..most of the stuff is in California. May not be anything if you are not in that area

Keep me up on how this project is going. I wish you much success.


----------

